# Easter stuffed lamb (kind of like a haggis)



## atomicsmoke (May 3, 2016)

We do this for Easter (orthodox); sometimes we stuff everything in lamb caul fat. But that would not have been enough for the big crowd we had for Easter dinner.

Got lucky this time: lamb came with all organs (except kidney): heart, lungs, liver, spleen, even thymus. Saved thymus for sweetbreads and cooked/stuffed everything else. Along the organ meat there were plenty of herbs, green onions, raw and hardboiled eggs, little lard and less than a slice of dried bread.

[ATTACHMENT=2784]_20160501_140505.JPG (2,167k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]

[ATTACHMENT=2785]_20160501_140538.JPG (1,136k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 3, 2016)

Posting pictures from the desktop site (using a phone) is a pain. Hope the mobile picture feature gets fixed soon.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 3, 2016)

Looks good to me but that would not fly with my family. They are not into Offal...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (May 3, 2016)

WOW. That looks fantastic.


----------



## pc farmer (May 3, 2016)

WOW. That looks fantastic.


----------



## foamheart (May 3, 2016)

Thats a beautiful picture. I would love to try it!


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 3, 2016)

Thank you fellows. It's ironic: no one in my family other than me likes lamb or organ meat. Yet everyone loves this stuffed lamb (which has both). I guess it's the fact is a traditional dish, we've been doing it forever.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 3, 2016)

Forgot to give you an idea on the size of those slices. The serving tray is 12" across. The first slice is about 5" high.


----------



## moikel (May 4, 2016)

I love it!


----------

